# 2014 Nissan Altima Steering Wheel Lock



## jwhalen457 (Jan 9, 2015)

Does my 2014 Nissan Altima 3.5 SL have a steering wheel lock? I have the keyless (proximity key) ignition. It appears that the steering wheel is unlocked when the ignition is off (I can turn the steering wheel). It is important that the steering wheel is unlocked when I tow my car on a dolly behind my motorhome.


----------



## JordanRumrill (Jan 9, 2015)

It should stay unlocked provided you keep your spare proximity key inside your Altima while towing it. 

Best of luck,


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Keyless ignition cars do not have steering locks. The 'old school' locks were mechanical devices that were actuated within the key slot.


----------

